# Solar water heating tubes from Activ8 Energies



## Slim (22 Jul 2011)

BMD said:


> Hi, What would be the average price for 6m of solar panels compared to 6m of solar tubes?


 
I am considering installing solar water heating tubes and have a guy from *Activ8* (a Monaghan company) calling soon to give me a quote. 

I anticipate a small enough array as my south facing roof area is quite small, perhaps the 6m sq of the OP.

What could I expect to be able to get the set up for?

We have a 2500 sq. ft house of traditional concrete block construction, 12 years old. We are two adults and 3 young adults. We have two electric showers, and the two (kids!) that have no electric shower are away at college for 8 months a year and the youngest will be going in 3 years hopefully. We have a large Rayburn range OFCH which strangely cannot heat water alone - don't get me started on the plumbers who did the house! 

So for water heating at this time of year, the rads have to come on downstairs at least. This is just an hour in the mornings in summer. 


Thanks, 

Slim


----------



## Slim (5 Aug 2011)

Just an update on this issue. 

The company, *Activ8*, rang me and we tried to arrange an appointment for last Saturday.

The guy was very nice but made it clear that he wanted to meet us both to discuss the matter. I made it very clear that my wife was not interested in meeting him and that I would meet him. He said it was part of the 'promotional deal' that if they were going to select a demonstration property in our area that would benefit from the special deal, he needed to talk to both property owners. 

I insisted that I was looking to price a service from his company and I was not looking for a 'lifestyle consultation'. He said he needed to consult with someone else and he would get back to me. That was the last I heard from them. 

I am not left with a positive impression of that firm.

Slim


----------



## Leo (5 Aug 2011)

From that it sounds like they just wanted to apply presure tactics to make you sign on the spot and eliminate the option for you to say you needed to consult with your wife prior to making a decision.
Leo


----------



## quentingargan (5 Aug 2011)

This company always wants seems to want both householders present. In our experience, the couple is asked to sign a contract on the night with special discounts for immediate signing only. You'll find other posts to that effect around the place. 

There is no "cooling off period" if you sign a contract having invited them to your house. The cooling off period in law only applies if they cold-call. 

I'd give this one a wide berth.... Q


----------



## Ordinaryblan (27 Feb 2012)

Had a recent visit from an *Activ8* sales rep. As said before, guy was very nice. Very strong on the 'demonstration property in our area' and the subsidies etc that would flow from that. 

He was looking for a signature there and then - reassuring us that a cooling off period applied. I have been advised that this only applies to a 'cold call scenario'. He presented me with evidence of 99% customer satisfaction rating. Said they had 16,000 installations in Ireland.

However, anxious not to miss a good deal, I did a bit of quick research. That many installations with 99% customer satisfaction would have yielded a much more positive profile on the net. 

With that many installations - given that I live less than 60 miles from their business centre - they would surely have loads of people in my locality - thus no need for another demonstration property.

Caveat Emptor - let the buyer beware - *Activ8* Energies may have a top drawer product but the prices are considerably higher than other well established reputable companies. 

The sales tactic of sign now or loose the opportunity of significant discount doesn't work for me. If they came back and undercut all competitors by 20% - would I go with them? Would you?


----------



## Leo (27 Feb 2012)

Always beware the cold-calling salesperson using pressure tactics. If a companies products/ services are that good, there is no need to employ such tactics.


----------



## gefusers (8 Oct 2012)

*Activ8 Energies*

I was contacted by these people. 

I was genuinely interested in seeing what was available for how much etc. 

It raised the hairs on  my neck when after as a gentle aside the tele sales person said  "We would need both partners available to fully explain the promotional side etc.." We are of average intelligence and I didn't think this would be completely necessary and in any case  I said this would be difficult as my wife is doing a course Monday Wednesday after work and Saturday , and I have to get sons to sports training on other nights but one of us would be ok to see their rep. 

It became apparent that this would not do and they would pass my details on the retail department and we would would not be able to avail of their promotions. 

This definitely seems strange so I am glad to drop the whole thing. We had external insulation done a couple of years ago and there was no hard sell the installer who is licensed by the SEAI said this is what we do , this is how much it costs, this is how you get your grant  nice simple and a great service all round


----------



## quentingargan (8 Oct 2012)

Good instinct. The ONLY reason for a company to need you both there is to get both your signatures on a contract that you may want to wriggle out of later. We have had numerous complaints from people caught in this situation having signed for a €6000 system, only to find out the next day that they could have bought elsewhere for €4000. 

The legal "cooling off" period doesn't apply because technically you invited these people to your house. It wasn't a cold call. 

Plenty of other fish in the sea if you want a solar water heating system. You dodged a bullet there...


----------



## irbx (3 Jan 2013)

just got a letter in mail from these guys. advising "the government is assisting home owners to avail of solar energy" also they got cheque from government attached for €850 address to the homeowner.

where do i sign up!

This was in the castletroy area of limerick


----------



## quentingargan (3 Jan 2013)

Dunno. Try Anglo Irish Bank?


----------



## island27 (8 Jan 2013)

irbx said:


> just got a letter in mail from these guys. advising "the government is assisting home owners to avail of solar energy" also they got cheque from government attached for €850 address to the homeowner.
> 
> where do i sign up!
> 
> This was in the castletroy area of limerick




Hi we received the same correspondence also in the Limerick area. The cheque is only an "example" of the cheque. 
The letter that we received says "To the Homeowner" and "The Government is assisting home owners to avail of Solar Energy"
The were insistent that we would both be present when they called. 
Was not aware that this would not be considered to be "cold calling", they are due to call to my home tomorrow. I am very happy to have gotten the information that is here. I had said that I would not be present, but they would not call to our home until I agreed to be here, which I did find strange. Now I know the reason why. Thanks to everyone who has taken the time to post on the  subject.

island


----------

